# Scuba tank system on sailboat



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

So me and the wife are divers , how hard is it to have a system installed in the boat to fill up scuba tanks. Also does it require a lot of room and energy?


:2 boat::2 boat:


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Harbor Freight has plug-n-play models for around $40 now, with coupon.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

RegisteredUser said:


> Harbor Freight has plug-n-play models for around $40 now, with coupon.


You are so helpful, thanks again for a great response .... :laugh

:boat ::boat :


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

There are many countries that do not allow independent scuba diving anymore. It is so much more convenient to use a local dive operator and not bother w/tanks & a compressor, IMO these days. Anyway, they know the best dive spots.
However, if you'd trust your life to a $40.00 dive tank compressor, please tell me where you'd like the flowers sent. Filling tanks is a very dangerous operation unless you know exactly what you are doing. One tank of contaminated air can ruin your lungs for life, if it doesn't kill you outright, especially if there is an internal combustion engine operating while you are filling tanks.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

capta said:


> There are many countries that do not allow independent scuba diving anymore. It is so much more convenient to use a local dive operator and not bother w/tanks & a compressor, IMO these days. Anyway, they know the best dive spots.
> However, if you'd trust your life to a $40.00 dive tank compressor, please tell me where you'd like the flowers sent. Filling tanks is a very dangerous operation unless you know exactly what you are doing. One tank of contaminated air can ruin your lungs for life, if it doesn't kill you outright, especially if there is an internal combustion engine operating while you are filling tanks.


A couple of those sailing channels on youtube fill their own thanks. Just wondering what the setup was like. And no independent scuba kinda sucks we have professional gear so all we do is look up dive spots and go for it. No need to pay some company to take us out. But I guess when in Rome follow the rules...

:boat ::boat :


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

sailforlife said:


> A couple of those sailing channels on youtube fill their own thanks. Just wondering what the setup was like. And no independent scuba kinda sucks we have professional gear so all we do is look up dive spots and go for it. No need to pay some company to take us out. But I guess when in Rome follow the rules...
> 
> :boat ::boat :


Dump 3.5 to 4 grand into a quality dive compressor that can fill a couple of tanks in a reasonable amount of generator time, another 3 or 4 into the dive gear, and then figure out how many dives that money will get you w/a local operation without all the expense up front a gear (compressor, regulator, tank and generator) and the maintenance after the fact. 
Never mind all the damage a few tanks can do to your boat as you hump them to the dinghy and back. Then what are going to use to fill them in; the sea, a big tank, or just fill them hot? And to top all that BS off, you are going to have to securely store several bombs filled w/80 cu ft of 3000 psi? Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

capta said:


> Dump 3.5 to 4 grand into a quality dive compressor that can fill a couple of tanks in a reasonable amount of generator time, another 3 or 4 into the dive gear, and then figure out how many dives that money will get you w/a local operation without all the expense up front a gear (compressor, regulator, tank and generator) and the maintenance after the fact.
> Never mind all the damage a few tanks can do to your boat as you hump them to the dinghy and back. Then what are going to use to fill them in; the sea, a big tank, or just fill them hot? And to top all that BS off, you are going to have to securely store several bombs filled w/80 cu ft of 3000 psi? Sounds like fun to me!


That does not sound to good at all .....


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I've operated live aboard dive boats to 131 feet w/29 passengers, plus smaller boats including local dive operation boats. You will never find the "primo" dive spots on your own. They are never where you expect them to be, and in the case of the liveaboard boats, it takes many months and dives to find them.
Don't let those Utube things fill your head w/nonsense. You never get the full story. They would have no followers at all if they showed you all the stuff they have to go through to get their little videos online. Hours of repairs, broken gear, fuel costs, parts chasing and all the other things that go into keeping a vessel operating, especially far from civilization.
It isn't all about sexy girls in tiny bikinis and perfect days on the water. It's about a lot of hard work and dedication, to achieve the dream of cruising successfully. KISS.


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

I think Capta pretty much sums it up.

The only reason I can see to justify putting a compressor on a boat is if you plan to do a lot of diving in remote areas where there's no access to air fills. Even if that's the case it will still take up a LOT of the space on a small boat and, as noted, will cost a LOT of money.

Maybe a better option for diving in remote areas is a rebreather that let's you do a lot of diving with a little bit of gas but a rebreather is also big bucks and to do safely requires a lot of experience and training.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Had a coltri gas fired compressor on the boat for a number of years. Over a 1000 dives in the South Pacific. We went to specific places to dive, usually with another cruiser/dive friend. Yes it is a bit f effort, lugging tanks around, filling, putting them in the dinghy, storing the compressor when finished and on passages.

I made a spot that had some bolts come up through the frame and then used wing nuts to secure. Sure some extra maintenance but pretty simple with a Honda 5 HP.

You may find that your boat is a bit small with tanks, compressor and all the other gear you will have.

Having the compressor on board was a good thing and any extra work it required was well worth it. There are enough diving guides around, and if you a a decent size rib then many more spots will open up for you. If your serious about diving and want to focus some of your time just diving then this is the way to go. We also did dives with local operators when there were spots we could not get to.

More info here:Portable breathing air compressors and paintball compressors - Coltri


----------



## SailingKnottyGurl (Dec 12, 2017)

capta said:


> Dump 3.5 to 4 grand into a quality dive compressor that can fill a couple of tanks in a reasonable amount of generator time, another 3 or 4 into the dive gear, and then figure out how many dives that money will get you w/a local operation without all the expense up front a gear (compressor, regulator, tank and generator) and the maintenance after the fact.
> Never mind all the damage a few tanks can do to your boat as you hump them to the dinghy and back. Then what are going to use to fill them in; the sea, a big tank, or just fill them hot? And to top all that BS off, you are going to have to securely store several bombs filled w/80 cu ft of 3000 psi? Sounds like fun to me!


10 day dive package in the maldives for 2 people is 16K US, week and a half of diving or sink the cash into a compressor and gear and spares?
securing the gear is no different then securing anything else, secured is secured

id get the compressor a jr Bauer and setup with spares like a dive shop and dive where no one has dove before:grin


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

SailingKnottyGurl said:


> 10 day dive package in the maldives for 2 people is 16K US, week and a half of diving or sink the cash into a compressor and gear and spares?
> securing the gear is no different then securing anything else, secured is secured
> 
> id get the compressor a jr Bauer and setup with spares like a dive shop and dive where no one has dove before:grin


It probably costs that much to sail there, too. But we aren't talking liveaboard dive "packages" here, are we? No, we are talking one or two dives a couple times a week once in a while, w/a local dive operation wherever you are located. 
But, as I said, if you want to dump all that money into something most people who have them have done (and I've run sailing boats that have had good dive compressors and gear aboard, so I am talking from experience), for less time diving than filling tanks and maintaining the equipment, then by all means please yourself.
And please, do tell, where exactly do you think you can go today to "dive where no one has dove before:grin" on this planet:grin? 
Never mind many countries here in the Caribbean and possibly in other places, do not allow independent diving any more. Many require you to dive w/local dive operations, PERIOD!


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

^The world is a lot bigger then Capta's lil ol caribe..Sure, we dove in all kinds of spots,,just off the boat, that maybe nobody else had ever dived before...Galapagos, French Polynesia, Tonga, Fiji, Vanuatu, New Zealand, Australia, Indonesia, Phillipines, Thailand, Malaysia.

We were never subjected to any sort of "NO DIVING" kinda BS. Maybe some are just a bit past their use by date for exploring the undersea world...


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

skipmac said:


> Maybe a better option for diving in remote areas is a rebreather that let's you do a lot of diving with a little bit of gas but a rebreather is also big bucks and to do safely requires a lot of experience and training.


The cost alone on training on a rebreather would almost exceed the cost of an onboard compressor..

Regards,

Clay AA3JY
NSS/CDS, NACD Full Cave cert.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

capta said:


> ..... Filling tanks is a very dangerous operation unless you know exactly what you are doing..


When I was 16 I got a job at a large suburban YMCA. They had a large pool and complete aquatics program that included a scuba club that met there and offered scuba lessons. They had a compressor there that someone had made from an old Harley panhead engine. It was driven by an electric motor and included a pressure monitoring gauge and water extractor.

I got about 20 minutes training on how to fill the tanks and it became my job to fill them. On the night after scuba class I would refill all the tanks. Also there were times when they took the class out on weekend diving trips to area lakes and I filled all of the tanks after those trips as well. I did that for about 2 years and that homemade compressor worked well the whole time. Of course back then, there was no Nitrox or Trimix. It was straight compressed air.


----------



## jlcnuke (Jan 11, 2018)

capta said:


> It probably costs that much to sail there, too. But we aren't talking liveaboard dive "packages" here, are we? No, we are talking one or two dives a couple times a week once in a while, w/a local dive operation wherever you are located.
> But, as I said, if you want to dump all that money into something most people who have them have done (and I've run sailing boats that have had good dive compressors and gear aboard, so I am talking from experience), for less time diving than filling tanks and maintaining the equipment, then by all means please yourself.
> And please, do tell, where exactly do you think you can go today to "dive where no one has dove before:grin" on this planet:grin?
> Never mind many countries here in the Caribbean and possibly in other places, do not allow independent diving any more. Many require you to dive w/local dive operations, PERIOD!


If you're cruising anyway, the cost of cruising doesn't matter. If your already diving with your own gear, then the costs of scuba gear don't matter. The financial picture then comes down to the costs of the compressor and it's upkeep vs the costs of diving with someone else (using the 'go pay to dive with someone else alternative).

A 2-tank morning dive with Stuart's Cove in Nassau will run you $134 per person. So you and your dive buddy/cruising partner are spending $268 to each do 2 dives. Diving 4 times per week will this cost over $1k each week at those prices.

Cruise the Bahamas and dive each week at those prices for 2 months and you could have bought your own compressor and generator and had plenty of money left over for spares.

I haven't checked everywhere, but I'm not aware of any requirements to dive with a guide in Aruba, the Bahamas, BVI, USVI, Tortuga, etc etc.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

capta said:


> Never mind many countries here in the Caribbean and possibly in other places, do not allow independent diving any more. Many require you to dive w/local dive operations, PERIOD!


The more I hear about cruising the Caribbean, the less interest I have in doing it. This is a perfect example of why. "Not allowed" unless you pay a local?? Talk about protectionism.


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

A possible alternative to tanks and a compressor is a dive hookah system. Takes up much less space onboard, and you are not reliant on shops to fill your tanks.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Look at names like Brownie's Third Lung (Fort Laud). A real compressor for dive tanks, that produces DIVE QUALITY OIL FREE AIR, with moisture traps and filters, ain't small or cheap. And they need more than AA cells to run. It is not impossible but it IS a major undertaking, you're going to need a lot of diving to make it pay.

Some countries will not fill you US-stamped tanks, just as the US won't fill other tanks, and many Canadian shops won't fill US tanks. And then there are some countries like Greece where they are afraid divers may be stealing antiquities, if you don't have a local permit to dive...you go to jail. 

By renting tanks locally you can lose spontaneity, but also save a lot of "stuff on the boat". And if you get your own compressor, the filters and maintenance aren't trivial, and not attending to them can be deadly. You might want to look into DAN or other chamber and medevac insurance as well. Places like Indonesia have dive resorts that are 6 hours away (in daylight, by boat) from the nearest chamber. And in Hawaii, the last civilian chamber is being shut down. Be careful, please.


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm not sure what "OIL FREE OIL" is exactly, but yes Brownies are good systems that don't put oil into the air. A good dive set with traditional tanks aint cheap either.
But a good hookah can allow freedom to dive in remote places without the need for storing tanks, nor trips to the local dive shop - which in third world countries may be pumping up those tanks with who knows what kind of oil compressor. Just another alternative to tanks and filling.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Should have been OIL FREE AIR but I forgot to leave the whiskey out last night, and the gremlins are vengeful when that happens.


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

hellosailor said:


> Should have been OIL FREE AIR but I forgot to leave the whiskey out last night, and the gremlins are vengeful when that happens.


LOL - just ribbing you on the typo. 
Hope the whiskey was good!


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

I read the funniest crappola here. Never had a tank declined for a fill, anywhere. As long as they've been kept up to date on the viz and hydo inspections. Yep, why would you want to go to these places with ever increasing regulations anyway?


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

aa3jy said:


> The cost alone on training on a rebreather would almost exceed the cost of an onboard compressor..
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


Like I said, rebreather, big bucks.

Skip

NSS/CDS, NACD, Full Cave, IANTD trimix


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

aa3jy said:


> The cost alone on training on a rebreather would almost exceed the cost of an onboard compressor..
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


Don't think these course costs are too out of line for the average diver..

https://techwise.com.mt/courses/rebreather-price-list.php


----------



## Jeffrey Gawrys (Mar 20, 2017)

I’d say the prerequisite skills to any kind of rebreather, adding in the cost of the unit and training, and also factoring in the upkeep and pre-dive procedures associated with an eccr or even a fairly simple semi closed unit, the disadvantages far outweigh the advantages for any typical cruiser looking for a way to make dives off their sailboat

Plus those 3L oxygen and dil bottles still need to be filled somehow, I don’t suppose there’s room for a booster as well as a small compressor, and a couple jugs of sofnolime as well

If your boat is big enough it would be nice to keep a few aluminum 80s strapped to the pulpit and have them filled at a dive center near an anchorage in a destination for a couple dives here and there, but I’d say it’s hardly practical for a cruising boat to regularly make dives every day without burning through some serious gas on a small portable compressor


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I've got a Bauer Junior compressor aboard and love the freedom of being able to dive and fill my tanks whenever and wherever I want. A fill takes 20 minutes per tank from empty to full and I run the generator to power the system. The Bauer does want a big generator to start up, but once running and filling the tanks it doesn't require that much and I've filled the tanks using the inverter before. So far I've only found one island which doesn't allow diving without a local "guide" and that is Dominica, but anyone who has actually been there will understand that this is not enforced.


----------



## Peter Janker (Nov 19, 2012)

The ability to dive off my sailboat has been a desire from day one. While the focus on SCUBA has been mainly for the exploration and collecting aspects (spear fishing, conch, crab, and lobster), the hauling and storing of a Alum 80 tank can sure be a pain. 

I recently purchased a Luxfer Alum tank that is pint sized. My intention is to carry it on my Cape Dory 30 as a means of doing routine below waterline maintenance. I used it for lobstering in the Florida Keys last month and it supported my snorkeling efforts for a couple of hours. Note, I spent most of the time on the surface using a snorkel and once I located a lobster would switch to SCUBA and collect the bug. Since I was only at about 10-15 feet I estimate about 30 minutes of bottom time.

As to filling it, I currently get free air at the dive shop where I purchased it however I am tracking the development efforts concerning hand pumps that refill tanks up 4100 psi. In my view the hand pump route seems to be very promising for sailors. Who couldn’t use a light upper body workout while on a long passage! Check out Scorkl or MiniDive for visuals. Fully agree with keeping things simple.

One might question having tanks, even little bitty ones for hull cleaning and shallow water lobstering but I have great respect for shallow water blackout which I believe every sailor should be aware of. (Goggle the term) Bottom line is that one should never hyperventilate to prolong ones time underwater while holding their breath. It’s somewhat counter to the norm as it tends to kill those who are most comfortable with snorkeling and the water.

All this being equal I fully recommend that those with room consider a full compressor system. That way when you have a CD 30 show up with a little bitty tank you can consider providing a fill in exchange for some bugs.

V/r

Pete


----------



## Peter Janker (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is a link for shallow water blackout(SWB). Shallow Water Blackout Prevention Don't know how many sailors I have seen hyperventilating and cleaning ones hull in 5 or 6 feet of water. Don't do it! Work with a buddy, use a brush from the surface, use care if water is too murky to find someone underwater, use a tank but don't try to prolong ones bottom time by hyperventilating!

Pete


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

aeventyr60 said:


> Don't think these course costs are too out of line for the average diver..
> 
> https://techwise.com.mt/courses/rebreather-price-list.php


Except one doesn't start out on a rebreather as his/her first diving class. One should first going through advanced diving classes and building a good bit of experience before even thinking about a breather. Even if an instructor was found that would teach a newbie diver on a breather it would be the height of folly to do so. Also I have to confess I would be somewhat concerned about taking a discount rebreather class.

So first add the cost of several previous dive courses.

Then there's the cost of the breather to add to the class. Figure several to a lot of boat bucks, depending on the model.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

For the cost of a rebreather and training you can get a used submarine on ebay...


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

RegisteredUser said:


> For the cost of a rebreather and training you can get a used submarine on ebay...


Damn close..


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

RegisteredUser said:


> For the cost of a rebreather and training you can get a used submarine on ebay...


Can you get a second hand Alpha? :eek


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

skipmac said:


> Except one doesn't start out on a rebreather as his/her first diving class. One should first going through advanced diving classes and building a good bit of experience before even thinking about a breather. Even if an instructor was found that would teach a newbie diver on a breather it would be the height of folly to do so. Also I have to confess I would be somewhat concerned about taking a discount rebreather class.
> 
> So first add the cost of several previous dive courses.
> 
> Then there's the cost of the breather to add to the class. Figure several to a lot of boat bucks, depending on the model.


There is no free lunch out here mate! So, if ya want to dive for very little money per dive, then get a gas fired dive compressor. Simple as that. I did it. Not rocket science. Whose talking about newbie divers anyway? Just more dreamers talking sheet here...


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Peter Janker said:


> The ability to dive off my sailboat has been a desire from day one. While the focus on SCUBA has been mainly for the exploration and collecting aspects (spear fishing, conch, crab, and lobster), the hauling and storing of a Alum 80 tank can sure be a pain.
> 
> I recently purchased a Luxfer Alum tank that is pint sized. My intention is to carry it on my Cape Dory 30 as a means of doing routine below waterline maintenance. I used it for lobstering in the Florida Keys last month and it supported my snorkeling efforts for a couple of hours. Note, I spent most of the time on the surface using a snorkel and once I located a lobster would switch to SCUBA and collect the bug. Since I was only at about 10-15 feet I estimate about 30 minutes of bottom time.
> 
> ...


No worries mate..I'll just lend you a proper size tank and we can have dinner for four..very large bugs please!


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

aeventyr60 said:


> There is no free lunch out here mate!


Well yes, that's kind of the point I've been making.



aeventyr60 said:


> So, if ya want to dive for very little money per dive, then get a gas fired dive compressor. Simple as that. I did it. Not rocket science.


Once you add the cost of buying and properly maintaining a compressor, replacing filters, etc then it isn't all that cheap per dive. Not to mention, unless you've got a fair sized boat, a compressor can use an awful lot of available space.



aeventyr60 said:


> Whose talking about newbie divers anyway? Just more dreamers talking sheet here...


I mentioned newbie divers when the subject of how cheap a rebreather class could be. The point there being a newbie diver would not (or at least should not) be taking a rebreather class, so the cost of all the previous classes should be factored in.

No sheets involved, just discussing the issues. Bottom line, as noted earlier in the thread (you did read the other posts, right?) a compressor does not make sense unless one is doing a lot of dives in an area where tank fills are not practical or available.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

As I said..1000+ dives in the pacific for me. Add my gal in for another 1000. Maybe another 500 fills for friends. Sold it in NZ for about what I payed for it. At the time a dive with a commercial outfit in Fiji was 10 bucks per dive on a 10 dive package, Do a little simple math for yourself..tell me how the equation comes out. Like most folks you seem to know the price of everything and the cost of nothing.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

sailforlife said:


> So me and the wife are divers , how hard is it to have a system installed in the boat to fill up scuba tanks. Also does it require a lot of room and energy?


Yes, it will take a lot of room and energy. However, it's done all the time, if you want to make a priority of having one.

If I was near civilization, I would be tempted to pay to have them filled. However, I will admit, the downside is lugging them ashore. You could also have several spares, to stretch the refill interval. However, you lug more.

If you are on a mooring or anchor, going to shore for a refill would quickly become a nuisance, I'm sure.

If you are going to install a compressor, quality does matter, as far as I'm concerned. While CO can kill you down below, every other form of contamination will probably take decades to cause lung issues and suffocating to death has to be the worst way to go.

In line with the YouTube reference/warning, I am curious about the s/vDelos tank rack they have secured to the lifelines. For starters, I think the SuperMaramu life lines are solid tubing, making it more rigid. They couldn't be more exposed to salt water and air, so I wonder about corrosion too, let alone a boarding wave.


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

aeventyr60 said:


> As I said..1000+ dives in the pacific for me. Add my gal in for another 1000. Maybe another 500 fills for friends. Sold it in NZ for about what I payed for it. At the time a dive with a commercial outfit in Fiji was 10 bucks per dive on a 10 dive package, Do a little simple math for yourself..tell me how the equation comes out. Like most folks you seem to know the price of everything and the cost of nothing.


I may not "know the cost of nothing" but I at least I can carry on a discussion without insulting the other party, eh mate?

Selling your compressor at what you paid for it was a good deal but I wouldn't count on that. Maybe you got lucky or found the right market but after a couple years in a salt environment the used compressors I've seen sold for half new price if in good condition.

$10/dive on a 10 dive trip? Where's that, I'll sign up today. Every place I've every checked that offer dives on a boat were more like $50-$60 per dive. A two dive, half day boat trip in the Caribbean is usually +/-$120-$160. Liveaboards offering multi dive packages more when you factored in the cost for room and board.

In the US, Bahamas, Caribbean, Hawaii it is closer to $10/fill, a couple dollars less if you bring your own tanks, a couple more if you rent theirs.

In your case with thousands of dives the math might look a little better but I have a friend that builds and sells compressor systems for yachts and even he admits the cost is double or triple per fill what it costs to get tanks filled at a shop.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

skipmac said:


> aeventyr60 said:
> 
> 
> > As I said..1000+ dives in the pacific for me. Add my gal in for another 1000. Maybe another 500 fills for friends. Sold it in NZ for about what I payed for it. At the time a dive with a commercial outfit in Fiji was 10 bucks per dive on a 10 dive package, Do a little simple math for yourself..tell me how the equation comes out. Like most folks you seem to know the price of everything and the cost of nothing.
> ...


You might find this if some interest...






..received this note from Shearwater..


----------



## seaphrogg (Nov 15, 2017)

An option for close to the boat diving(drift dives are a really fun and relaxing way to dive with a competent person topside), are with hookah rigs. About $700-1000 for a compressor will allow 2 divers to go up to about 60 feet. I know it's not SCUBA, but very economical and safe (same rules of SCUBA apply in regards to dive times and depths, and pressure related injuries , so having a hookah rig doesn't mean you shouldn't be certified).


----------



## MollyDooker (Sep 17, 2020)

Lazerbrains said:


> The more I hear about cruising the Caribbean, the less interest I have in doing it. This is a perfect example of why. "Not allowed" unless you pay a local?? Talk about protectionism.


Not everything you hear is true. Bonaire has shore diving around the entire island and you do need to pay about 40 dollars for a pass and then is it. Most of the negative comments are coming from non-divers. We always travel with our own equipment and will have a compressor on board


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

MollyDooker said:


> Not everything you hear is true. Bonaire has shore diving around the entire island and you do need to pay about 40 dollars for a pass and then is it. Most of the negative comments are coming from non-divers. We always travel with our own equipment and will have a compressor on board


I've been certified since 1964 and a divemaster since the early '80s and I don't post anything about diving regs I don't know to be true. 
When I began my circumnavigation in 1970 I carried a few tanks onboard for fun and 'emergencies'. In those days places to get a tank filled were few and far between, but so were regulations for quality air. After a while, carrying tanks just became too much of a pain, and I became a pretty good freediver.
Over the years I've been the captain of 2, 130 foot 29 passenger liveaboard dive boats and a day dive boat captain/divemaster a few times, plus half a dozen private and charter yachts w/tanks and compressors.
These days one can find plenty of dive shops anywhere one goes and I see no advantage to carrying a few heavy metal tanks that chip fiberglass and ding varnish, aboard one's boat. Sure, carry your BC, weights and other gear, but rent your tanks or become a competent freediver, most of the time. Filling tanks aboard is a real PITA and can be dangerous. 
For bottom cleaning, zinc replacement and basic underwater fun and maintenance, nothing beats the new (fairly) 12 volt hookah rigs, single or double. Low draw and even portable in the dinghy, they can't be beat for size, convenience and reliability. Then when your diving Jones is just too overwhelming, rent a tank and go out on your own or with a local dive operation and do your thing.


----------



## MollyDooker (Sep 17, 2020)

A lot has changed since 1964 or even 1970. Diving is a wonderful experience and yes safety is always number one. We have our PADI rescue diver and are about to get our dive masters. Diving on our own is the majority of dives for us and we love it. Although you don’t see the advantage of having tanks onboard, many of us do and it has been done for years by many full time cruisers. Somehow everyone has an opinion and I hope someday they will start to be more positive!


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

MollyDooker said:


> A lot has changed since 1964 or even 1970. Diving is a wonderful experience and yes safety is always number one. We have our PADI rescue diver and are about to get our dive masters. Diving on our own is the majority of dives for us and we love it. Although you don't see the advantage of having tanks onboard, many of us do and it has been done for years by many full time cruisers. Somehow everyone has an opinion and I hope someday they will start to be more positive!


Oh gee, exactly how do you think tanks have changed so much since 1980? You know, we had single hose regulators way back then, right? And BCs.
Where's the positive about slinging about and storing a bunch of tanks (80 cubic feet of air @ 3k per square inch of pressure) that need certifying every few years, when you can pick up as many as you want, without all the hassle of maintaining them and filling them yourself? Perhaps, you are uncertified divers and *can't* get your tanks filled or rent tanks?
You obviously didn't read my post, as I've had tanks aboard half dozen yachts (some with compressors, which require quite a bit of maintenance, if you want good air) and have operated liveaboard dive vessels with 29 passengers and 4 divemasters for a week or more.
I've no interest in trying to change* YOUR* mind or way of doing things, but others may be considering carrying tanks and I was speaking to them. In my *very *experienced opinion, it just isn't worth the expense or bother to have your own tanks.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

capta said:


> Perhaps, you are uncertified divers and *can't* get your tanks filled or rent tanks?


I've had tanks filled throughout the E. Caribe, South and Central America, and have never been asked any questions or for any certification. I've also never had anyone even look at the tank certification dates.



capta said:


> In my *very *experienced opinion, it just isn't worth the expense or bother to have your own tanks.


I find no fault with your opinion on what is good for you, but others do have reasons for carrying tanks on board. Almost none of the tank work we do is anywhere near a place to rent them. Even if one doesn't dive, carrying a tank for emergency work has saved us a lot of trouble. Some of the places we've had tanks filled were pretty dicey (even in the EC), so carrying one's own compressor could be safer depending on where one is diving.

When one chooses to carry a tank (or more), they generally have thought out the storage and handling issue, and understand how to control one to prevent damaging the boat. I wouldn't equate that with a dive boat operation with punters tossing stuff around.

We have always carried a tank, even though we haven't been diving. It has came in very handy several times where a hookah just wouldn't cut it (or be justifiable for the rare usage). Our current boat came with a compressor on board, as well as 8 tanks. 5 of those tanks are gone now, but the compressor remains for the time being. I spear fish, so I don't use scuba because 1) it is mostly illegal to do so where we cruise, 2) I enjoy the challenge of hunting by free diving. In fact, I don't think I would like spear fishing at all with scuba. Michele's underwater passion is photography, and scuba could be useful there. We'll see how much we actually use it, and if it stays on board.

The only reason I mentioned having a compressor is that this is not a trivial thing. Tanks on board are one thing, but a compressor is entirely different. Ours takes all of our 8kW genset to operate, and it can only do that because it has a transformer between the two to bump the voltage to 230V (I guess if the boat itself was 230V the transformer wouldn't be necessary). The compressor itself does require a lot of maintenance and associated parts, and filling tanks can take half a day. It isn't that large, but it is heavy. One does need a spare locker for it, and it is loud, so not good to have inside. The other option is a gasoline powered one, but those are even heavier, larger, and one has to carry and store much more gasoline.

But tanks and compressors do work for some, and diving does exist outside of vacation lands with services.

Mark


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

colemj said:


> I've had tanks filled throughout the E. Caribe, South and Central America, and have never been asked any questions or for any certification. I've also never had anyone even look at the tank certification dates.
> 
> I find no fault with your opinion on what is good for you, but others do have reasons for carrying tanks on board. Almost none of the tank work we do is anywhere near a place to rent them. Even if one doesn't dive, carrying a tank for emergency work has saved us a lot of trouble. Some of the places we've had tanks filled were pretty dicey (even in the EC), so carrying one's own compressor could be safer depending on where one is diving.
> 
> ...


As I said, I have no intention in changing what anybody does, rather giving another point of view for thse considering investing in all that gear. For us the deck snorkel has been one of the biggest money saving investments we've made.


----------



## MollyDooker (Sep 17, 2020)

capta said:


> Oh gee, exactly how do you think tanks have changed so much since 1980? You know, we had single hose regulators way back then, right? And BCs.
> Where's the positive about slinging about and storing a bunch of tanks (80 cubic feet of air @ 3k per square inch of pressure) that need certifying every few years, when you can pick up as many as you want, without all the hassle of maintaining them and filling them yourself? Perhaps, you are uncertified divers and *can't* get your tanks filled or rent tanks?
> You obviously didn't read my post, as I've had tanks aboard half dozen yachts (some with compressors, which require quite a bit of maintenance, if you want good air) and have operated liveaboard dive vessels with 29 passengers and 4 divemasters for a week or more.
> I've no interest in trying to change* YOUR* mind or way of doing things, but others may be considering carrying tanks and I was speaking to them. In my *very *experienced opinion, it just isn't worth the expense or bother to have your own tanks.


----------



## MollyDooker (Sep 17, 2020)

My apologizes on the upset with dating you and myself. I can make those comments because I too was alive in 1964 and remember the blow dryer being invented in the 70’s.
We have seen many cursers in the 2000’s have tanks and compressors on their boats because they are spending up to 6 months off grid.
When you are by yourself, in the middle of nowhere, the only place to get tanks is from your own vessel.
I understand this lifestyle is not for everyone but all of us that are in this age group know that “Jacques” had tanks on this vessel as soon as it was possible.
Dream big/Live big/Love life
Thanks for the chat


----------

